# Java Update Virus?



## GlassWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Yesterday, I did a Java Update which I believe may have had a virus in it. Now everytime i start up my computer, there is a green globe icon in the botton right corner of my screen where my time and such things are located.

Once that icon appears, my computer starts to freeze in 3 steps:
Step 1: Start menu, Tabs, and clock stop working
Step 2: Any programs that are active, freeze
Step 3: Screen goes Black and mouse cursor turns into a loading bar

After that point, my computer does not do anything and I have to turn it off. Once turned back on, my computer runs fine, until about 2-3 minutes pass by and the green globe icon appears again, and the freezing process starts all over again.

I have tried deleting Java off my computer, but it did not fix this issue. Everytime I try to run a virus scan with Windows Live Care, my computer freezes before it can find anything.

Does anyone know a fix for this virus, or am I going to have to wipe my computer?

My computer is a Gateway, and its running windows vista x64.

Thanks in advance:

GlassWolf


----------



## GlassWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright, I currently found a so called fix which has seemed to help few, but not myself. This included going to:

Control Panel>Java>General Tab
Temp. Internet Files> Delete Files
Check All 3 Options & Click OK

After doing this, I thought it actually worked. My computer ran fine for about 15 min before that globe icon re-appeared on my computer.

Also, I noticed that the globe really isn't green. It's half white and half green, with Grey lines. If I could post a picture, I would.

Hope this information is helpfull with finding a fix!


----------



## GlassWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## GlassWolf (Sep 17, 2009)

Alright guys, after messing around with my task manager for the longest time, I finally found out what the virus was. It was something from, "Relevant Knowledge" which apparently is some "Online Survay" that monitors your internet history and such activities.

Im no sure how it got on my PC other than through Java when i did the update, but i was able to go in and delete it off my computer, and it did not come back. I was finally able to run a Scan with Windows Live Care, and it did not find anything left of "Relevant Knowledge", so im assuming that it's fine now.


----------

